# engine shaking, no power, sounds like a Subaru



## Arv (Oct 8, 2012)

94 hardbody KA24E 107K miles

First post so if I'm posting in the wrong area please let me know. 

Engine is shaking, no power, sounds like a Subaru. Cleaned MAF with MAF cleaner, confirmed spark on all plugs, replaced plugs, when I pull plug wire #1 no change but like I said there is spark on #1 wire and resistance is the lowest among all four wires (since it is the shortest). Pulled injector wire on #1 still no change. Pulled injector wire on # 2 and sounds like engine is going to die. measured voltage 13.86V on inj wire #1 (not pulsing prob bec my meter cannot measure that fast) and resistance on injector #1 is 12 ohms, #2 is 12.something. So it sounds like a bad/clogged injector and from my searches it seems to be common. But before I replace that injector, I want to make sure I covered all my bases since some peeps say it could be a vac leak, or even a stuck EGR. How do I check if the EGR is stuck open? How do I loosen up a injector, I read some negatives about WD40. So a reconditioned one is ok to use? Does a rec one come with new rings? My friend says try to soak the injector in injector cleaner/seafoam first? Saw some vid clip of people even hooking the inj to a battery to activate the injector. Have not checked fuel filter/pump screen but will replace filter too.
Still searching for answers but if you could help me out or point me to the right direction/links that would be great.

Thx!


----------



## Arv (Oct 8, 2012)

anyone?


----------

